# Install Redhat from HDD ??



## damngoodman999 (Jul 3, 2011)

I Doing some corporate training , in that we dont have much cd drivers in our lab , So we install it from HDD which is already running windows XP .

Here its ,


i need to first convert the Fat32 to ext3 , wat shall i do ??

to make ext3  visible in windows XP ?

Need to install without error &  we want to create Logical volumes & software raid !


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 3, 2011)

Redhat? You mean the old RHLs or RHEL? 

1. I never thought it was possible to convert a FAT32 partition to ext3 WITHOUT losing data. Quick googling confirms that as well. But if you find a way, please share with us here. 

2. Ext2Fsd Project Tried that long ago, no recent experience with it though.

3. That's pretty simple to do. Do check out the official Red Hat guides.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Jul 4, 2011)

1) Conversion from FAT32 to Ext3 will format your partition. So backup your data from that drive before installation. If you have clean (blank) partition, then no problem, follow the installation procedure. It will do the remaining.

2) Ext2Fs is a nice option, but i never really liked it.  I had faced problems while accessing ext3 partition from it. The better option is Linux_Reader from DiskInternals.

3) Before installations, go through the manuals and online documentation for error free installation.


----------



## desiibond (Jul 4, 2011)

why don't you setup your windows host as FTP server and then do a network install of RedHat using the windows FTP server and install server. 

another way is to install RH as a virtual server in windows and use it for NFS or HTTP install server.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 4, 2011)

desiibond said:


> why don't you setup your windows host as FTP server and then do a network install of RedHat using the windows FTP server and install server.
> 
> another way is to install RH as a virtual server in windows and use it for NFS or HTTP install server.



Thanks for info , but we dont have a server , its only 2 weeks contract in college so they provide only 10 system for 10 people !



Liverpool_fan said:


> Redhat? You mean the old RHLs or RHEL?
> 
> 1. I never thought it was possible to convert a FAT32 partition to ext3 WITHOUT losing data. Quick googling confirms that as well. But if you find a way, please share with us here.
> 
> ...



Its EL5 rite ! 

No problem for loosing data , but i need to format in windows itself converting fat32 to Ext2/3 ?

then i can explore ext2 in windows using EXPLORE2FS tool !


All i need is tool to convert fat32 to ext2/3 ??


----------



## Neuron (Jul 4, 2011)

Isn't it possible to install from a usb device?


----------



## hellknight (Jul 4, 2011)

Don't go for ext2.. it doesn't supports journaling & is more prone to errors.. Stick with ext3 it is tried & tested..

*For installation from HDD, try this *
4.6.Â Installing from a Hard Drive

*For creating a ext2/3 drive in Windows use this*
Best FREE Partition Manager Freeware for Windows 2000/XP/Vista/7 32 bit & 64 bit. EASEUS free Partition Manager Software Home Edition.

This guide that i'm giving you is basically a CentOS guide. It is same as RHEL except for the artwork.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 5, 2011)

Neuron said:


> Isn't it possible to install from a usb device?



tried But EL5 gives many errors , sometimes it doesn't even boot up



hellknight said:


> Don't go for ext2.. it doesn't supports journaling & is more prone to errors.. Stick with ext3 it is tried & tested..
> 
> *For installation from HDD, try this *
> 4.6.Â*Installing from a Hard Drive
> ...



For partition am going to try paragon partitioning manager   -- anyone tried that ?? need advice on partitioning tool ?


----------



## desiibond (Jul 5, 2011)

damngoodman999 said:


> Thanks for info , but we dont have a server , its only 2 weeks contract in college so they provide only 10 system for 10 people !



You misunderstood my post. by server, I didn't mean those black ugly monster machines. I meant to turn one of the XP desktops into FTP server or install vmware on one of those, install RHEL inside vmware and make it install server.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Jul 6, 2011)

desiibond said:


> You misunderstood my post. by server, I didn't mean those black ugly monster machines. I meant to turn one of the XP desktops into FTP server or install vmware on one of those, install RHEL inside vmware and make it install server.



Yup gotcha ! will try today no probs !


----------

